# toilet bowl



## slonger (Mar 14, 2017)

Good morning all. A while ago I read a thread about polishing the toilet bowl so nothing sticks but I can't seem to find it. Can anybody recommend a polish to use as the tissue just seems to stick like glue to the bowl.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 14, 2017)

Tissue technique is the answer here.


----------



## Luckheart (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm sure there's a dedicated product with a witty name, but the occasional Mr Sheen helps.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 14, 2017)

Biodegradable bags.


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 14, 2017)

Polishing was the question lol how do bags and tissue polish waiting on answer about polishing


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 14, 2017)

I seem to remember on the original thread somebody sprayed a very light coating of vegetable oil creating a slippery surfaces.


----------



## colinm (Mar 14, 2017)

I would have thought a silicone based polish such as Pledge might be suitable.
Try some and let us know whether it's worth the effort.


----------



## Chris356 (Mar 14, 2017)

You can't Polish a turd but you can roll it in glitter


----------



## n brown (Mar 14, 2017)

try this, also good for curtain tracks, sliding doors and windows, in fact most things that move FloPlast Silicone Spray 40ml | Guttering Accessories | Screwfix.com


----------



## IanH (Mar 14, 2017)

Rainex.

Use it on your windscreen too.

And the glass shower at home (if you have a glass shower)

MOTORHOME WINDSHIELD CLEANING - YouTube  Have a look at this youtube vid. I have done this, and, yes, used steel wool on the glass, now super clean, hardly need the wipers


----------



## martinmartin (Mar 14, 2017)

IanH said:


> Rainex.
> 
> Use it on your windscreen too.
> 
> ...



I wouldnt dare use steel wool on a windscreen or anything abrasive,keeping the toilet bowl slippery though should be easy enough with silicone spray not that i use it as the pattern part replacement pump on thetford c2 "does the job".


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 14, 2017)

*So...*

Obviously the "turds" need to be washed away and the other posts deal with that..

We use toilet tissues and wet wipes but put them in a "doggy poo bag" rather than in the cassette !

Suits us but maybe not others !


----------



## Beemer (Mar 14, 2017)

The trick is to line the loo with paper first.
What a subject to talk about.. eeeugh!


----------



## IanH (Mar 14, 2017)

martinmartin said:


> I wouldnt dare use steel wool on a windscreen or anything abrasive,keeping the toilet bowl slippery though should be easy enough with silicone spray not that i use it as the pattern part replacement pump on thetford c2 "does the job".



Have a look at the you tube video then come back!

Grade 0000 steel wool is the finest grade possible.
The steel in the wool is many times softer than the glass in the windscreen
A soft substance rubbed on a harder substance cannot harm it.
Try marking onto a diamond, cannot be done, nothing is harder than a diamond
Try marking a diamond onto a piece of glass, it will DEFINITELY scratch it, diamond is much harder than glass.......indeed anything

:tongue:


----------



## The laird (Mar 14, 2017)

We never soil the cassette ,bag,bury or dispose in bag


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 14, 2017)

The laird said:


> We never soil the cassette ,bag,bury or dispose in bag



I am with you on that one and Asda and Tesco do a great biodegradable bag that fits the toilet bowl perfectly lol.


----------



## mrdon (Mar 14, 2017)

We use Happy Bowl toilet liners bought from Towsure great product.


----------



## maingate (Mar 14, 2017)

mrdon said:


> We use Happy Bowl toilet liners bought from Towsure great product.



Blimey ...... 50 liners for £7.94, you must be rich.

I use something just as good and I get hundreds for about a quid.


----------



## Wully (Mar 14, 2017)

Think I heard someone say spray with wd 40 not the turd the bowl


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 14, 2017)

So,,,,Polishing The Bowl then !.
I must say, I suppose it makes sense to do so !.
I Don't myself,,Yes I Use my cassette for NO1s & if I must then NO2s as well,  I just Put a Cpl of Sheets of Toilet Paper on the Bowl surface by the Opend hole to help my contribution on it's way into the abyss.
Now,,,Who is a Scruncher & Who is a Folder ?

(I'm a Folder)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you know what Folks,,,I'm going to Polish my Bowl & Test it for a week or so !.

Yep, I know how to Live !.


----------



## eddyt (Mar 14, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Think I heard someone say spray with wd 40 not the turd the bowl



hi
  spray your arsehole with the wd40 the turd will shoot straight oot
  doon the hole.


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't you just open the "hatch" and drop it straight in?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 14, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> Don't you just open the "hatch" and drop it straight in?



I'm Not that good a shot nowadays,, Can you buy a Rear view Ass Camera !


----------



## chrismilo (Mar 14, 2017)

Kid shouts out to mummy who's cooking 
"Can I lick the bowl"
Mummy shouts back no pull the flush like everyone else! !


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 14, 2017)

Saw an ad for an Airwick product called VIPoo,yes thats right,that may have some lubricating action. It's available from Tescos.


----------



## grandadbaza (Mar 15, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> Saw an ad for an Airwick product called VIPoo,yes thats right,that may have some lubricating action. It's available from Tescos.



But is it suitable for plastic bowls :idea:


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 15, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> Saw an ad for an Airwick product called VIPoo,yes thats right,that may have some lubricating action. It's available from Tescos.



Brilliant! I knew the comments section would contain some gems and it does!

Amazon.co.uk:Customer Reviews: Air Wick VIPoo 55 ml Lemon Idol Spray


----------



## Tim120 (Mar 15, 2017)

Use the correct paper.

Anyone remember that shiny stuff.... Izal I think it was.

Nothing would stick to it and it would stick to nothing....:lol-053:


----------



## Beemer (Mar 15, 2017)

Tim120 said:


> Use the correct paper.
> 
> Anyone remember that shiny stuff.... Izal I think it was.
> 
> Nothing would stick to it and it would stick to nothing....:lol-053:



IZAL... evil stuff, almost like plastic, really difficult to scrunch, then it is like a scrubbing brush with lots of sharp edges.
I remember it back in my youth. :danger:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Mar 15, 2017)

I just have a very good aim lol

DJM


----------



## andyjanet (Mar 16, 2017)

I can make one sheet last six days with techniques learnt from here 





QUOTE=Nesting Zombie;803059]So,,,,Polishing The Bowl then !.
I must say, I suppose it makes sense to do so !.
I Don't myself,,Yes I Use my cassette for NO1s & if I must then NO2s as well,  I just Put a Cpl of Sheets of Toilet Paper on the Bowl surface by the Opend hole to help my contribution on it's way into the abyss.
Now,,,Who is a Scruncher & Who is a Folder ?

(I'm a Folder)[/QUOTE]


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 16, 2017)

scrunchers are the problem here methinks


----------



## Steveboy (Mar 16, 2017)

DO NOT try polishing the bowl (gives a dreadful taste to the salad... lol) seriously though keep handy a plastic spray container of soapy water. Spray bowl before adding 'mix'. Job done n everything nice n slidey down hole.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 17, 2017)

As advertised on TV. V I POO


----------



## alcam (Mar 17, 2017)

eddyt said:


> hi
> spray your arsehole with the wd40 the turd will shoot straight oot
> doon the hole.



Close thread now , job done [so to speak]


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 17, 2017)

alcam said:


> Close thread now , job done [so to speak]


Also reduces piles .


----------



## grandadbaza (Mar 22, 2017)

Just in case anyone decides to use it ,this is a reply to an email I sent the manufacturers


Thank you for contacting Reckitt Benckiser regarding Air Wick.
The VIPoo range has only been tested on a regular toilet bowl so unfortunately we don't know if it might be harmful for plastic. Therefore we cannot recommend to use it for plastic toilet bowl(also it's not recommend to use it for the toilet seat in a regular toilet).
Thank you again for contacting us, have a nice day!
Kind regards,
Laura Sanni
Consumer Relations
Reckitt Benckiser


----------

